# Selectbox: onchange



## JavaUncle (13. November 2008)

onchange reagiert leider nur dann, wenn sich etwas geändert hat. Logisch.

Ich habe eine Selectbox, die zur Navigation dient. Die Options sind:

<Auto>
<Fahrrad>
<Moped>

Standardmäßig sieht man die Option <Auto>

Wenn man drauf klickt, und Auto auswählt, passiert nichts. Weil kein change-Event! Wie kann ich das so fabrizieren, das eine "Auswahl mit Java-Script Aufruf" funktioniert, auch ohne das sich an der gewählten Option etwas geändert hat?

Sprich man klickt auf die angewählte Option <Auto>, und es passiert etwas.

Ein onClick passt da nicht wirklich, denn man muss ja erst etwas gewählt haben. OnMouseOver passt sowieso nicht.


----------



## Maik (13. November 2008)

Hi,

im select-Element wird der onchange-Eventhandler mit der gewünschten JS-Funktion angegeben.

Hier ein kleines Anwendungsbeispiel:


```
function surfto(form) {
var myindex=form.menu.selectedIndex
if (form.menu.options[myindex].value != "0") {
location=form.menu.options[myindex].value;}
}
```


```
<form>
  <select name="menu" onchange="surfto(this.form)">
    <option selected>Bitte wählen...</option>
    <option value="http://www.google.de">Google</option>
    <option value="http://www.yahoo.de">Yahoo</option>
  </select>
</form>
```


Wenn bei dir die Option "Auto" in der Auswahlliste voreingestellt ist, sollte sie beim Aufruf des Dokuments auch geladen werden, ansonsten ergibt es keinen Sinn, wenn diese Option zwar angezeigt, aber im Dokument nicht aktuell ist, und lässt sich dann auch nicht laden, ohne zuvor eine andere Option auszuwählen.

mfg Maik


----------

